
Visualizing parallel requests in Elixir - emilsoman
http://crypt.codemancers.com/posts/2016-01-15-visualizing-parallel-requests-in-elixir/
======
benwilson-512
Another very cool visualization tool for observing messages as they're passed
between processes:
[https://github.com/koudelka/visualixir](https://github.com/koudelka/visualixir)

~~~
emilsoman
Visualixir looks interesting. I'll give it a shot and add some notes to the
article. Thanks for mentioning :)

~~~
koudelka
Drop me a line if you encounter any issues. :)

------
eddd
I used Ubigraph for erlang to visualize process linking in BEAM.
[http://eddwardo.github.io/elixir/links/2015/11/04/links-
in-e...](http://eddwardo.github.io/elixir/links/2015/11/04/links-in-elixir/)

